# clogged tap :(



## gc.camel (2/5/13)

hi all,

it's bottling time and the fermenter tap is clogged! i get a very slow trickle out of it. i've tried everything..... well i tried hitting it and poking it with a spoon 

any ideas? i was thinking i might have to syphon it out from the top into bottles or another fermenter with an unclogged tap.

help!


----------



## pk.sax (2/5/13)

Sanitise a long spoon and shove aside whatever is blocking it from inside.

U sure you aren't trying to bottle with the lid closed?

If its well and truly stuck in the tap the only way would be to put a hose on the tap and blow in. Obvious chance of infection, sanitise hose and gargle with listerine I suppose.


----------



## gc.camel (2/5/13)

Thats what i meant when i poked it with a spoon, from the inside. I've got the sediment reducer in though. i have a feeling the blockage is in there.

last time i throw hops in loose i think!


----------



## pk.sax (2/5/13)

You dare use a sediment reducer and then complain?!

lol, feel your pain. Just siphon off. Easiest fix of them all.


----------



## gc.camel (2/5/13)

so whats the easiest, cheapest, and cleanest way to siphon the beer out?


----------



## pk.sax (2/5/13)

Fill the hose with clean water, hold the end closed and drop the other end in the beer. Drop the free end into another container and let go to release flow.

Also, jigglers are good. I got an auto siphon and that is simply great to use.

^ in order of expense and decreasing ghetto appeal.


----------



## Bribie G (2/5/13)

Try this

Attach sanitised hose to tap and fill with sterile water. Open tap and blow hard to clear.

Your tonsillitis will not affect the beer.

If you do not have a suitable pvc or silicone hose then why not.


----------



## gc.camel (2/5/13)

thanks guys. both great ideas! unfortunatly the only hose laying around is the garden hose. I guess it'll have to wait until i can get to bunnings or a brew shop


----------



## Bribie G (2/5/13)

Bunnings opens at 7 

Boating Camping Fishing also do PVC hose of all sizes.


----------



## DU99 (3/5/13)

Master's also carry food grade hose


----------



## QldKev (3/5/13)

Use the garden hose, just let fresh water run through it for a while first. It's only when water sits in a hose for a while/overnight that it gets that rubbery taste.


----------



## adryargument (3/5/13)

practicalfool said:


> Also, jigglers are good. I got an auto siphon and that is simply great to use.


Any idea where to get a stainless jiggler? I have been looking but have only stumbled upon brass versions...


----------



## Truman42 (3/5/13)

I used to use those sediment reducers but it made bottling day an even slower process than it already is. I found I dont really need them when a cold crash at 2C for 4-5 days does a similar thing and drops the sediment out below the tap.


----------



## booargy (3/5/13)

adryargument said:


> Any idea where to get a stainless jiggler? I have been looking but have only stumbled upon brass versions...


http://gryphonbrewing.com.au/product_info.php?cPath=61&products_id=348


----------



## hsb (3/5/13)

As hinted above, the second you get the beer out, throw the sediment reducer in the bin!
Getting a bit of silicon hose would leave you with something useful for next time, so you can bulk prime etc.

Sediment reducers are demon spawn.


----------



## gc.camel (5/5/13)

Update:.....f'ing disaster!

I cheaped out and bought some hose from bunnings instead of an auto syphon. Big mistake. Ended up getting it into the second vessel after a couple of goes and then i realised ..... no tap.... just a bung  so, i cleaned the first vessel and tap and tried to syphon it back..... long story short i ended up with a couple liters of beer on the floor, and my spit and blood in with the bulk of remaining beer. as i poured it down the sink i dubbed it "down the drain IPA". shame too. had a taste before i tossed it and it was pretty nice. i'll have to try it again.

good news is the sediment reducers in the bin!


----------



## pk.sax (5/5/13)

My commiserations. But that is just plain stupid. At least it's not that likely to happen with the sediment reducer gone.

Since you are a bit clumsy about remembering and noticing things, let me suggest spraying sanitizer in the air and on benchtops before you open the fermenter. At least if you are going to take twice as long to bottle than necessary it might help to drop out nasties in the air and surfaces around.


----------



## gc.camel (5/5/13)

thanks for the advice.... but wow.... no need to be a knob about it  i'm sure you've stuffed up at least once in your brewing career. I've been at this less than 6 months. I hope when i get at the stage of giving advice instead of asking for it, i won't be mouthing off to novices about how 'stupid' they are. Especially without knowing the full story.


----------



## pk.sax (5/5/13)

C'mon dude. Called it like it looked. It's just plain clumsiness, shit happens. You didn't look/think about a tap, you were transferring because of a blocked tap.... Now, you tell me.
Why d'you think I suggested what I did, because, yes, I've bungled up in the middle of stuff so it is simply good practice to sanitise the area around you so simple slip ups don't end up in infected beer. No need to be angry and young if you can just be young. lol and have another beer.

btw, might wanna grow a hide, you're gonna get taken the piss out of you if you act all touchy feely on this board.


----------



## Markbeer (5/5/13)

Hi

How come you did not try Bribie G's suggestion?

I would have tried it with starsan instead of water.

Good idea though.

Mark


----------



## djar007 (5/5/13)

He is right. Its a Mr Bean performance . I for one thank you for the experience. Very entertaining. No malice intended. I have noticed that around here , guys will offer you plenty of great advice. But ignore it and they will be less helpful.


----------



## gc.camel (5/5/13)

I did give barbie g's idea a go. The tap +sediment reducer was packed too tight. Would've been perfect if the sediment reducer wasn't there!

and practicalfool....

Think you got the wrong idea  i'm not angry. I got into this to have fun (and drink beer), and i'm already laughing at my calamity of errors. i have no problem with people taking the piss and after managing to cut myself on the rim of a plastic fermenter and follow it up by dropping a hose while i was syphoning precious beer, i deserve it!

i'm already onto my next brew. call me stupid if i'm back next week posting the same story


----------

